# problème d'après reset livebox



## kilian66 (11 Février 2007)

bonjour, il y a deux semaines mon réseau wifi via livebox inventel avait sauté j'ai donc fait un reset de la livebox en laissant appuyé le bouton "a", ce qui a très bien marché, le wifi marche très bien et ma connexion est meilleure mais depuis je n'ais plus le téléphone activé et mes logiciels limewire et amule ne se connectent plus, comment rétablir tout ça? j'ai aussi essayé de reconfigurer mes firewalls comme avant a l'indentique d'après des captures d'écrans que j'avais faites mais en vain que faire?


----------



## hippo sulfite (11 Février 2007)

kilian66 a dit:


> bonjour, il y a deux semaines mon réseau wifi via livebox inventel avait sauté j'ai donc fait un reset de la livebox en laissant appuyé le bouton "a", ce qui a très bien marché, le wifi marche très bien et ma connexion est meilleure mais depuis je n'ais plus le téléphone activé et mes logiciels limewire et amule ne se connectent plus, comment rétablir tout ça? j'ai aussi essayé de reconfigurer mes firewalls comme avant a l'indentique d'après des captures d'écrans que j'avais faites mais en vain que faire?



pour le P2P, j'en sais rien mais ça doit se trouver du coté de la sécurité / Pare-feu

Pour le téléphone, il faut vérifier dans les srvices que la téléphonie par ADSL est bien activée sinon le faire. 

Tout ça, bien sur, sur la page d'administration de la LB : http://192.168.1.1/


----------

